# Regular everyday normal guy MOTHAFUCKER



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw&feature=channel

Some music video thats pretty lolzy


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Made my day xD


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 13, 2010)

Too fun!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually just saw this guy at a comedy club while I was down in Dallas.  Fucking hysterical stand-up.


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 15, 2010)

I saw this guy perform on Comedy Central Presents! I loved it, he's fantastic!


----------

